# Bass Heat in PA 3/13/08



## Captain Ahab (Mar 13, 2008)

Took a few hour break today and headed out to a small pond near my Sister-in-Law. First cast and get a hard tug and a 14" bass splashes the surface as it goes nuts, pulling drag a little even. Caught three more in rapid succession each between 12" and 14" and then hooked a mongo Blue gill that measured 10" 

Moved to another spot in hopes of larger Bass but spent a fruitless hour with only one tap and not hook up.

Back to spot number one and I caught at least ten more hungry bass. These fish were a blast, it is starting to feel like spring and the bass are starting to bite - yipeee!

All the bass were caught on my new cone shaped worm which made me super happy!!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2008)

Good job Esquired!  

On the new worm?


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 13, 2008)

I kinda expected a report one of these warmer days from ya. Very soon will be tagteaming the rivers. Nice report Dave.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 13, 2008)

Where's the picture of the sunfish ???? :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 14, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> Where's the picture of the sunfish ???? :wink:



Since I was fishing alone I really did not feel like setting up the camera and all that for a sunny. I did think about it becuase the thing was so big, but decided not to waste time and get back to fishing.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Mar 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Monster am I.

Great Job.


----------



## Nickk (Mar 14, 2008)

esquired said:


> All the bass were caught on my new cone shaped worm which made me super happy!!!!!!




Nice!

Beldar strikes again!


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds like a good day! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 14, 2008)

Nickk said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > All the bass were caught on my new cone shaped worm which made me super happy!!!!!!
> ...



That is added to the list of names - The Beldar!


----------



## Nickk (Mar 14, 2008)

esquired said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > esquired said:
> ...




like how I snuck that in there? :wink:


----------



## mtnman (Mar 14, 2008)

Im glad to here you had a good day. Keep up the good work but save some fish for us please.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 14, 2008)

Were you fishing your cone-worm weightless or what, also did the sunfish hit your cone worm or did you get him on something else, nice report and pics, you got some sort of timer on your camera?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 14, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Were you fishing your cone-worm weightless or what, also did the sunfish hit your cone worm or did you get him on something else, nice report and pics, you got some sort of timer on your camera?



I was fishing the Cone Worm weightless T-rigged with a 1/0 EWG offset worm hook hook. the Bluegill ate the cone worm as did all the bass. It was insane how active they bass were


----------



## whj812 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice looking fish there E!!!!


----------

